# [SOLVED] What version of Nero works with Windows 7 ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

What version of Nero works well with Windows 7 ?

I understand Nero 6.X doesn't work with Windows 7 ?

Is there any freeware burning software which can do diskcopy and make DVD video from video files with Windows 7 ?

DVD flick works right ? But it doesn't have dvd/cd diskcopy feature.
It just makes DVD video from different video files formats.

Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: What version of Nero works with Windows 7 ?*

Nero v10 is the current version - Nero - CD DVD Burning, Video Editing Software, Backup Software - Official Site

I use ImgBurn for burning ISO to DVD-R - The Official ImgBurn Website


----------



## JMT21 (May 5, 2009)

*Re: What version of Nero works with Windows 7 ?*

I am currently running Nero Multimedia Suite 10 Platinum HD on Windows 7 Ultimate x64 and it works great!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: What version of Nero works with Windows 7 ?*

Good to hear.

Enjoy Windows 7!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

